# I need an opinion on this one



## Longhunter

I picked up this bottle at the antique store a couple of days ago. It is 3 1/4" tall screw top. I assume it might have been an iodine bottle (maybe). The shape is SIMILAR to the KO-3 iodine bottle. It has a rounded front with 3 flat back panels. On the center back panel there is a large dot at the top and bottom of the panel. I see a "P" inside a flag on the bottom with "RE PAT 19520 USA" also embossed on the bottom.
 Any of you poison guys ever seen one of these?
 I can't seem to find this one in any of my books.

 See the pics below.


----------



## Longhunter

Here is a shot of the bottom:


----------



## AntiqueMeds

http://www.google.com/patents/USRE19520?printsec=drawing&dq=19520++bottle&ei=4199UcfwHMmsrgGup4DgBA#v=onepage&q=19520%20%20bottle&f=false


----------



## Longhunter

I went to this site:

 http://www.glassbottlemarks.com/bottlemarks/

 But I did not see a "P" in a flag or pennant mark listed.

 ????????????

 [&o]


----------



## AntiqueMeds

I think I remember seeing one used by Fischer Scientific for a chemical stain. it had a dropper as the patent indicates.


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents/USRE19520?printsec=drawing&dq=19520++bottle&ei=4199UcfwHMmsrgGup4DgBA#v=onepage&q=19520%20%20bottle&f=false


 

 OK..... so that is what the "19520" patent is for.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

The patent is for the eye dropper/bottle design


----------



## Longhunter

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> The patent is for the eye dropper/bottle design


 
 Ah ha! I see.... and here is a similar bottle I see on ebay right now.


----------



## Longhunter

even has a similar bottom.


----------



## AntiqueMeds

maybe an early Pfizer bottle
  or some other chem company.


----------



## JALTMAN1103

AntiqueMeds said:


> maybe an early Pfizer bottle
> or some other chem company.


I was wondering if any of you had made any progress in finding information on this bottle. I recently found one similar to it in a 1930s-1950s trash pile that I recently discovered on my property. I'm curious what is the purpose of the raised bumps on the flat or concave side of the bottle? I'm New to this forum, but I'll try to post photos...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nhpharm

Bottle was made by Owens Illinois for the Pennsylvania Glass Products Company of Pittsburgh.  It seems that all of their bottles had these raised dots but I've not seen any indication of what they were for.


----------



## JALTMAN1103

nhpharm said:


> Bottle was made by Owens Illinois for the Pennsylvania Glass Products Company of Pittsburgh.  It seems that all of their bottles had these raised dots but I've not seen any indication of what they were for.


Thanks for the additional information. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andy volkerts

Definitely O I glass bottle. I think that Pennsy glass products co resold the bottles to their customers, which some of were chemical cos, so it could have held most anything, looks like 1915 - 40 in age.


----------

